# Co road trip, sept 8th-13th, room for 1



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Just what the title says. Leaving Houston on the 8th, driving to gunnison, co. (check in on the 9th) returning on the 13th. I have two for sure plus me. Have a cabin in Almont reserved at $110 a night plus tax 4 nights, means about $120 each for lodging, another $100 for gas and maybe another $150 in food and beer. Anyone interested? Should be a frigging good time!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Because of the big snowpack this year, it caused a very late run-off on the Gunnison. Some friends told me it's just starting to fish well, so your timing is good. I'll be up there a few weeks after you. Have a great trip.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds good to me!! I'm looking forward to it for sure!


----------



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

So you'll be fishing the Taylor River below the reservoir ? Don't cheat and go over to the Harmel ranch, that's really like shootin fish in a barrell.
But I love the Gunnison/Almond area, made several trips there when I was working in Denver back in the day. Get a chance, checkout "The Trough" just west of Gunnison on 50 - good chow.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, that area. Thanks for the chow suggestion, we'll look for it!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Trips still on, still have room for one more.


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you ever fished Spinney mountian Res in the spring.And below spinney on the Patte (dream stream)? Spinney and below at the drem stream are gold medal water flys and lures only. Monster Bows!!! My biggest bow 10lbs came out of Spinney.Then right down from there is Antero Res. Monster bows and browns there to.So you have a varity of places to fish.


----------

